# Wood Firmwares v1.13



## Another World (Sep 20, 2010)

*Wood Firmwares v1.13*
Update




In celebration of the young Costello's first hunt, the Goblin Lord presents the Wood Firmwares. Carefully carved from the finest Oak fibers, blended with the blood of Forum File Traders, the sweet red soup is ready for testing. May the rich, Nay, may Ye be the first to try it!



Spoiler: Change Log




*Core*:
• fatfs core updated to 0.08a.
• libnds 1.4.5 used.
• new window manager. toplevel dialogs draw faster.
• unfortunally some lame groups add introes to games. in some cases introes cause problems. so introes removed.

*Compatibility*:
• 'sorcerer's apprentice, the (europe)' fixed.
• 'one piece - gigant battle (japan)' fixed.
• 'professor layton and the unwound future (usa)' fixed.
• 'tinker bell and the great fairy rescue (europe)' fixed.
• game bug in 'catan (netherlands)' fixed.
• 'last window - the secret of cape west (europe)' fixed.
• 'pocket monsters - white (japan)' fixed.
• 'pocket monsters - black (japan)' fixed.

*R4 Specific*:
• favorites broken. remove all old items and add new.



Special Thanks to the Yellow Wood Goblin for the exclusive news!​



Wood R4 v1.13 Download 



Wood R.P.G. v1.13 Download



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## GreatCrippler (Sep 20, 2010)

New Wood. Very nice.


----------



## 431unknown (Sep 20, 2010)

Sweet, Pokemon Black and White are fixed already. Thanks YWG.


----------



## NDStemp (Sep 20, 2010)

WoodR4 now automatically removes intro's? Dashot


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 20, 2010)

Brilliant, the guys at /vp/ are going to eat this news up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				NDStemp said:
			
		

> WoodR4 now automatically removes intro's? Dashot


I imagine it just knows how to detect the modified bytes where they insert the intro, search for the part that boots where the game SHOULD begin, and skips to it.
Yeah, intro bullshit annoys me, not necessarily just the ones that are unskippable but because for what's supposed to a data archival project you're damaging the file integrity.


----------



## Archenyte (Sep 20, 2010)

"libnds 1.4.5 used."

Wondering what this means

EDIT: Nevermind. I think I found it.


----------



## qwertymodo (Sep 20, 2010)

Dang, this just reminds me how long it's been since I've worked on the 3in1+ patch... I did build a patched version of 1.12, but I never uploaded it...  maybe I should just PM Normatt and see if he'd be willing to help me squash the last stupid little bug with the Browser RAM...



			
				Archenyte said:
			
		

> "libnds 1.4.5 used."
> 
> Wondering what this means



It just means he compiled it against the updated libnds, which brings any optimizations or bugfixes that have been added to that lib since the previous version.  Probably nothing that the normal user will notice unless there were any serious bugs in the old version that got fixed or serious speed improvements.


----------



## snowfcukinwhite (Sep 20, 2010)

as always thx YWG

i hope the fix for B/W pokemon , also fix the c gear problem

thx thx and again thx


----------



## ramon19 (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah awesome!!!! C-gear works!!! Thank everyone who was in this project!

*Posts merged*

Yeah awesome!!!! C-gear works!!! Thank everyone who was in this project!


----------



## SylvWolf (Sep 20, 2010)

It's always nice to know that my R4 can serve as an awesome backup card if necessary.

Cheers to YWG


----------



## Hakoda (Sep 20, 2010)

Sweet, new Wood. Now if only Normmatt could roll out new AKAIO.


----------



## .Chris (Sep 20, 2010)

Amazing.


----------



## default2k (Sep 20, 2010)

Finally!!
Last Window supported! 
Thanks YWG.


----------



## zeromac (Sep 20, 2010)

Lol my wood is still on 1.08 i'll update it if anynew games come out that i want to play but for now its meh

But still an awesome job YWG


----------



## .Darky (Sep 20, 2010)

Hell yeah! Thanks a lot, YWG.


----------



## Comedor (Sep 20, 2010)

I'll play Last Window a little bit before I go to sleep, I hope it's really working now, no random freezes!

Thank you SO much.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 20, 2010)

zomg yay!!!


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks! I don't use my R4 often, but still this is cool.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks again YWG! 


UPDATE THE C-GEAR WORKS!!!!!! 

YWG you are a genius when I grow up I want to program like or better than you!!


----------



## xamphear (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## denieru7 (Sep 20, 2010)

YES! LAST WINDOW! 

YWG you are an absolute legend, keep up the good work!


----------



## gamefreak94 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks YWG but now we need a fix for the union room


----------



## Fudge (Sep 20, 2010)

I wish I still had my R4, let my friend borrow it when he got a DS. Oh well, Last Window can wait.


----------



## Another World (Sep 20, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Lol my wood is still on 1.08 i'll update it if anynew games come out that i want to play but for now its meh
> 
> But still an awesome job YWG



nothing personal, but thats a common mistake of most users who are used to the way flash kit teams put out updates. most teams just put out 1 basic firmware, debug it for a few releases, and then spend the next 2 years only releasing game fixes. normmatt, smiths, and ywg, release updates that not only have game fixes but firmware bug fixes, optimizations, rewritten sections of code, etc. 

since v1.08 wood r4 has implemented the follow updates which are not game specific:

core:
- encrypted roms support added.
- error shown if not enough space for save.
- total/used/free space calculation improved.
- slot2 in favorites bug fixed.
- l+x displays cheat window for selected game.
- hungarian translation added. tnx to helldavide.
- brasilian translation added. tnx to sniperdmaa.
- many internal changes.
- switched to devkit 31.
- softreset arm9 core updated.
- 1M, 16M, 32M, 64M save types support added.
- internal list for games with 1M, 8M, 16M, 64M saves added.
- savelistex.bin support removed. it was only for compatibility with official rpg firmware.
- directory browsing perfomance increased.
- some minor softreset fixes.

interface:
- select+l changed to l+select. (to show hidden files now you need to press the l-button first).
- l+y shows global settings.
- 'start button' 'file' option fixed in skins.
- disk-icon with odd width fixed.
- per-game language option added. you can change to your personal firmware language choice for each game.
- in case when ui language changed with skin - language don't update.
- 'calendar dayx' section support added to uisettings.ini. this one similar 'calendar month' and 'calendar year', so skins can out current day too.
- added 'text' option in 'start button' section of uisettings.ini. if it value is 'ini' then real value retrieved from language file.

r4 specific:
- brightness stored in separate ini. so now on ds lite settings occasionally not reset after power off.

-another world


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 20, 2010)

Lamers can quit posting the fake Wood 1.13 now...

Wood is released here first.


----------



## Kralos (Sep 20, 2010)

Confirming XP gain and C-gear working on Pokemon, using clean roms (both B&W), with original R4.

YWG, you da man


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 20, 2010)

hmm, another great release by YWG, thank you for this brilliant firmware.


----------



## vanlovedao (Sep 20, 2010)

knew u guys would make it sooner or later, but didnt expect it'd be so fast! awesome guys!


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 20, 2010)

vanlovedao said:
			
		

> knew u guys would make it sooner or later, but didnt expect it'd be so fast! awesome guys!


Off topic: you've been lurking here since 07, wow???

ON topic: nothing really, just wanted to respod to 'vanlovedao'.


----------



## tutukenobi (Sep 20, 2010)

it will be released a version for R4 clones such as the SDHC?
thanks


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 20, 2010)

very nice update to see big games on the list... its interesting tht with every wood release, there is a new picture and paragraph


----------



## Another World (Sep 20, 2010)

tutukenobi said:
			
		

> it will be released a version for R4 clones such as the SDHC?
> thanks



wood r4 is for the original r4 only, with support for the 3in1 only (not the 3in1+ or ewin expansion).

-another world


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 20, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> tutukenobi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bros buying a R4 Revolution today =D
and you dont need to type -another world we know your username at the left =D


----------



## Yuan (Sep 20, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wild Warren Vidic appeared!



Spoiler



If you haven't played assassin's creed


----------



## redact (Sep 20, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you don't have to end both sentences with the same smiley =D
we know your smiley from above =D

really, what he feels like typing is up to him, he can manually type a signature if he wants to


----------



## The Viztard (Sep 20, 2010)

Dude, great update YWG! Thanks! ;D

And now that this "C-Gear" thing is working, I would skip it as most would have to do before, ...what is it?? o.o


----------



## KevInChester (Sep 20, 2010)

Yay and my R4 arrived from Shoptemp last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  YWG, you are amazing.


----------



## instantberry (Sep 20, 2010)

So i updated my wood by extracting my games and formatting my sd card and then adding wood 1.13 and the ga,es back into the folder, now it says " COULDN'T FIND_DS_MENU.DAT" but it is still in the folder


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 20, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> *Casting summoning spell: Yellow Goblin*


I'm so darn awsome XD

Edit: almost 4 hours casting time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit2: Thanks alot YWG for fixing  Last window *hug*


----------



## pokefloote (Sep 20, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> Dude, great update YWG! Thanks! ;D
> 
> And now that this "C-Gear" thing is working, I would skip it as most would have to do before, ...what is it?? o.o


It's for Infared Trading/Battles, Wireless trading/battles, High Link, and Dream World stuff. 
Basically a connectivity center.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Sep 20, 2010)

The day my DSTWO arrives, YWG has given my R4 a worthy send off.

Last Window fixed! Huzzah!


----------



## Depravo (Sep 20, 2010)

Good stuff.


----------



## Kanahpoo (Sep 20, 2010)

instantberry said:
			
		

> So i updated my wood by extracting my games and formatting my sd card and then adding wood 1.13 and the ga,es back into the folder, now it says " COULDN'T FIND_DS_MENU.DAT" but it is still in the folder



My guess is you prolly took the wood RPG instead of wood R4 version?


----------



## Rienaldinho (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## pitman (Sep 20, 2010)

I didn't realize there were problems with Layton, I'm playing it on 1.12 without any problems, already on chapter 7-8.

Is there gonna be a problem if I don't update (Which I will now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) ?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 20, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> I didn't realize there were problems with Layton, I'm playing it on 1.12 without any problems, already on chapter 7-8.
> 
> Is there gonna be a problem if I don't update (Which I will now
> 
> ...


why not update?


----------



## pitman (Sep 20, 2010)

Already did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The update inspired me to do some tweaking to my hebrew translation.


----------



## Twin989 (Sep 20, 2010)

sorry for the noob question but how i do install this? im currently using a old version of ysmenu (i think) and would like to move onto wood since i can finally play last window.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 20, 2010)

Twin989 said:
			
		

> sorry for the noob question but how i do install this? im currently using a old version of ysmenu (i think) and would like to move onto wood since i can finally play last window.


Delete all the firmware/kernel files currently on your SD card then place _DS_MENU.dat and the __rpg folder directly onto the root of your card. See this thread for a more complete guide - http://gbatemp.net/t227742-new-users-guide...ting-up-wood-r4

Note that Wood R4 will only work if you have a real R4.


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 20, 2010)

Twin989 said:
			
		

> sorry for the noob question but how i do install this? im currently using a old version of ysmenu (i think) and would like to move onto wood since i can finally play last window.



The simplest to find out if Wood will work on your cart is to download this archive http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?k9brebc4d9f3ulb and extract it to your MicroSD card. It's normal Wood 1.13, just as an NDS file so you will be able to run it from inside YSMenu. It saves having to reinstall YSMenu if wood doesn't work.

If that Wood works for you, then you may as well switch to Wood full time replacing YSmenu completely. Just download the normal archive from the 1st post in this thread, or follow my guide.


----------



## Twin989 (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks, i managed to successfully install it and it seems to work fine on my old R4 clone (M3 DS Simply).


----------



## Prof. 9 (Sep 20, 2010)

Sweet. I'm glad I held onto my R4 when I got my AK2i. Does it actually seek-and-destroy intros, or is there some kind of internal database?


----------



## Sherlock Holmes (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello, could someone please tell me how to install this on M3 real(or if that is even possible)?
I tried googling to see if anyone was having the same trouble as me. When I put it in my sd card, I get a message of "no system found found" and I can't load anything. Sorry if this is a frequently asked question, but I swear I did look for the answer before posting here. I tried using a few guides(even the one suggested here) but it didn't work for some reason.


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 20, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes said:
			
		

> Hello, could someone please tell me how to install this on M3 real


The M3 Real isn't an R4. Wood is for the R4 or the Acekard RPG.


----------



## Sherlock Holmes (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh. I read someone saying that it worked on the m3, I must have misread it then. My bad.


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 20, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes said:
			
		

> Oh. I read someone saying that it worked on the m3, I must have misread it then. My bad.



It works on the M3 DS Simply, because underneath the shell it's actually an identical copy of the R4.

The M3 Real on the otherhand is a completely seperate cart.


----------



## Sherlock Holmes (Sep 20, 2010)

Ahh I see, thanks. Seems luck I ran out of luck on this one. Well, just going to wait until the m3 is capable of playing last window then! 
Or just get some kind of R4.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 20, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes said:
			
		

> Or just get some kind of R4.


Get this kind of R4 - http://shoptemp.com/products/R4-DS-Revolut...-Lite-p-29.html

It's the only one that can run Wood R4 and therefore the only one worth buying.


----------



## Orel (Sep 20, 2010)

Man you are a god


----------



## Selaht (Sep 20, 2010)

Great news!
Thanks, YWG!


----------



## basher11 (Sep 20, 2010)

im late >

thanks YWG!


----------



## princeEyeless (Sep 21, 2010)

New update!!thanks YWG for your hardwork


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 21, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Sherlock Holmes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A written truncated link that is actually a referral link? You sly dog.


----------



## Kislii13 (Sep 21, 2010)

catch 1 freeze in "last window" in ch.2 in Marie`s room. But i use old no patched save from 1.12. mb this is the reason?


----------



## Depravo (Sep 21, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> A written truncated link that is actually a referral link? You sly dog.


That's odd. That's not even my affiliate ID! I'll edit it.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 21, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't even formatted properly, lol.


----------



## Porygon-X (Sep 21, 2010)

[email protected] This was released on the 19TH? 

Sigh. Ah well. Great job YWG.


----------



## instantberry (Sep 22, 2010)

I re-did everything and still, they couldn't find my _DS_MENU.DAT  file =[.. can any1 help me plz


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 22, 2010)

instantberry said:
			
		

> I re-did everything and still, they couldn't find my _DS_MENU.DAT  file =[.. can any1 help me plz


Is the _DS_MENU.DAT file on the root of your card or did you accidentally put it in the _RPG folder??


----------



## instantberry (Sep 22, 2010)

its outside of the _rpg folder with the changelog and the readme.fo.r4.users


----------



## Relentless88 (Sep 23, 2010)

anyone else still experiencing random freezes with wood 1.13? It happens every 1-2 hour and always in battle (random and trainer) (pokemon black/white)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 24, 2010)

Wut game. No freezes in Last window or Layton(no ap btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## kalvinclein (Sep 25, 2010)

HI everyone
can somebody tell me how to update mi r4 to the wood v.1.13?
I already downloaded it, but I don't know where to put those files and which ones do I need to erase
thanks


----------



## caster62003 (Sep 25, 2010)

kalvinclein said:
			
		

> HI everyone
> can somebody tell me how to update mi r4 to the wood v.1.13?
> I already downloaded it, but I don't know where to put those files and which ones do I need to erase
> thanks



Mkk, figured it out:

Open the .rar file with 7zip, WinRAR or the like
Navigate to inside the Wood R4 folder
Copy and past "_DS_MENU.DAT" and "_rpg"(folder) to the root of your R4 memory card
If this memory card already contained files for a different flash card, make sure the memory card was formated before the copy
If the memory card had files for an older version of wood, your computer will see the pre-existing files match the files you are trying to copy over, so it will ask you if you want to overwrite, allow the overwrite to take place.

Once this is done, take the memory card out of computer, back into your R4, R4 into your DS, boot the DS, and you should now be at the latest version of Wood R4, you can confirm this if the items in the change log are apparent on your install now.

If you want to be absolutely sure you are running the latest code, just format your card no mater it's current condition and perform the steps mentioned above. Also while the card it in your computer, find the latest version of usercheat.dat, or what ever file support by Wood, if you would like to use cheats, otherwise you don't have to worry about this step.


----------



## Aryllies (Sep 26, 2010)

Mmmh still doesn't work with Etrian Odyssey III.

I hate new ap.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 26, 2010)

Aryllies said:
			
		

> Mmmh still doesn't work with Etrian Odyssey III.
> 
> I hate new ap.


obviously because this came out before EO3


----------



## Patrick. (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks, but how do you make cheats work on the wood r4 v1.13 for the rare candy cheat on pokemon black and white? I followed the instructions for how to cheat on other versions because theres no thread to cheat on this version, but when i follow the instructions on how to cheat on the other versions, it doesn't work! When i press select, it freezes. When i press y, then y again the boxes to click are empty! can someone help me?


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 4, 2010)

Argh... if only this worked with R4i.  I still haven't been able to play Last Window as of now.  And to think I laughed at my old roommate for having an R4.


----------



## AvidChronos (Oct 4, 2010)

I loaded it on my R4 Ultra, but I am unable to get past the Loading... screen. I formatted it and threw all the files from zip on the root. Any ideas?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 4, 2010)

AvidChronos said:
			
		

> I loaded it on my R4 Ultra, but I am unable to get past the Loading... screen. I formatted it and threw all the files from zip on the root. Any ideas?


R4 wood doesn't work on R4 clones/fakes. It only works on the original R4 and R4 1.1 from shoptemp


----------



## Depravo (Oct 4, 2010)

AvidChronos said:
			
		

> I loaded it on my R4 Ultra, but I am unable to get past the Loading... screen. I formatted it and threw all the files from zip on the root. Any ideas?


Yes - use a firmware compatible with your fake R4. Wood R4 is not one of these.


----------



## AvidChronos (Oct 4, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> AvidChronos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, thanks. I just found the forum post about my card being a clone *sigh*. I found the right firmware before but I am trying to find the wood r4 clone firmware. Anyone have the link?


----------



## Depravo (Oct 4, 2010)

AvidChronos said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There isn't one. Not one that works anyway.


----------



## player594 (Oct 4, 2010)

Try Xenno's WAIO. I have a R4 SDHC and it works on it. All the newer games do. Even Lego Harry Potter Years 1-4.


----------



## Daidude (Oct 4, 2010)

NDStemp said:
			
		

> WoodR4 now automatically removes intro's? Dashot


But I like Venom intros.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2010)

Daidude said:
			
		

> NDStemp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neoooooow. Aw, well, you can't win at everything. Compatibility with games comes with a cost.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 6, 2010)

player594 said:
			
		

> Try Xenno's WAIO. I have a R4 SDHC and it works on it. All the newer games do. Even Lego Harry Potter Years 1-4.


What is this?  \Could you provide a link; I tried Googling it but nothing relevant came up.  Unless you spelled it wrong.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Oct 6, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> What is this?  \Could you provide a link; I tried Googling it but nothing relevant came up.  Unless you spelled it wrong.


http://gbatemp.net/t237398-waio-woodallinone
I would recommend looking at a lot of the other things that Xenon++ has as well (like xenofile).


----------

